# Which Brand food processor for rough puff pastry?



## elbecker (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi,

I'm making/selling pies, but find it time consuming to make the puff pastry by hand.

I believe a food processor will be more suitable than a stand mixer(Kitchenaid), or perhaps this is a debate for another day.

So, which *Brand* (Kitchenaid, Magimix, Cuisinart etc....) will be best to buy for the purpose of making rough puff pastry only?

Thank you...


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Robotcoup


----------

